# Severalls Hospital (Essex Second County Asylum)



## krela (Nov 23, 2005)

Taken from the Save Severalls Website:



> The main hospital complex is a good and externally largely unchanged and intact example of an echelon plan hospital, The main hospital complex is surrounded by a variety of villas, accommodation blocks which were built between 1910 and 1935. This makes the site particularly interesting as it represents the changing attitudes of asylum design in the early 20th Century, away from the large hospital complexes so popular in the 19th century to the more 'homely' Colony Style where the wards where housed in smaller individual villas rather than large ward blocks.



Earlier in 2005 Severalls suffered from a spate of arson attacks and the once impressive main hall is now a charred hull.

Link to Photos by Lone Explorer


----------



## Pete (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Severalls Hostpital (Essex Second County Asylum)*



> Is there any plans to redevelop this place? Is it worth visiting?



There have been plans to redevelop it for some years now, probably pre-dating its closure in 1997. A new road (colchester northern relief road i think?)was driven through west of the site about three years ago but didnt affect the buildings directly. As far as i am aware, its currently in the hands of English Partnerships, who will be marketing the site. The plans have been modified over the years and were largely drawn up by Inventures, who unsuccessfully marketed the site for Department of Health. As planning has stalled for so long the site has become a magnet for vandals, arsonists and other tosspots who have been responsible for fires in Elim and Turnbull wards, Mile acre court, the main hall (which was gutted), Wentworth ward and more recently a temporary block later used as a social club. Visits over the last two years have seen the place go from very intact at the point of almost clinical to battered and burnt. That said, there is still much left, security is notoriously lax, the buildings are attractive and extensive and some bits still feel neglected and overgrown rather than abused. If you are into hospitals/asylums its worth the trip while its still there.


----------



## Lone Explorer (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Severalls Hostpital (Essex Second County Asylum)*






Bolloxs looks as if I never see the inside of the chapel now 









and who this are there nicking lead 

spent most of today looking in from the outside


----------



## kongzi (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Severalls Hostpital (Essex Second County Asylum)*

Went there in the wind and rain this afternoon with a friend who isn't really into this but wanted to have a look see. Access was easy, no sign of security. Didn't bump into any one other than what seemed to be a family. We were in the guts of the water tower when I spotted three teenagers and what looked like their dad smashing things about , sat and waited for them to leave and left shortly after. Foolishly I didnt take a map so didnt see much got as far as the water tower then headed back. Pictures were pretty lame and the corpse count was zero. Ho hum. There was some tunnel action, short lived though as I didnt have anything to protect myself with with. The thunder and lightening did however add to the shitting of pants on a number of occasions. Any way....bring on the corridor shots! 














































This room created lots of creaking, dropping and tapping noises. The bastard.















The fridge areas were all dark and quite creepy for no reason, felt more like a slaughter house.













































Its nice inside the water tower, the diesel engine in the base looks great, the slightly unstable walkways made me not hang around though so I didn't take pics! The sound of the wind rushing through the tower coupled with thunder was unnerving and fantastic, all at the same time.


----------



## Pagan (Mar 24, 2007)

Yayyy ive been to severalls too! i went here last summer and it started tipping it down-its massive and the water tower had great views. Is this quite a popular one to go to?


----------



## Wildhorse Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi

Done this with a fairly large group last weekend, great stuff.

My pics http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x6/Wildhorse_Phil/col_asm/

My best pics.











Thanks Phil


----------

